# Deployment auf Mac: Update von App Bundles



## Guybrush Threepwood (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,
ich habe bisher immer auf Windows und Linux gearbeitet und die Programme entweder per Webstart, als Installer (Windows) oder in einem Archiv (Linux + Windows) verteilt. In letzter Zeit gibt es immer mehr Nachfragen nach speziell angepassten Mac-Versionen und letzte Woche habe ich mir ein MacBook Pro zugelegt. Nachdem ich Eclipse, Firefox und Thunderbird installiert hatte fühlte ich mich wieder zu Hause und die speziellen Bedienungsmöglichkeiten des Mac sind relativ schnell gelernt.

Unproblematisch war auch, Java-Programme zum Laufen zu bekommen und die Einbettung (v. a. Menüs, unterschiedliche Schriftgrößen) ist kein prinzipielles Problem. Dort wo ich in der GUI unsauber gearbeitet hatte (feste Pixelangaben für Komponentengrößen) sprang es mir ziemlich schnell ins Auge, aber es gab keine größeren Schwierigkeiten. Programm- und Nutzerdaten habe ich ohnehin sauber getrennt, was die Portierung sehr erleichtert.

Seltsamer fand ich dagegen die Art und Weise, Anwendungen zu installieren. Man zieht eine Ordnerstruktur, die wie eine Datei aussieht ("App Bundle") einfach auf den Programme-Ordner. Ein App Bundle zu generieren ist ebenfalls kein prinzipielles Problem, wenn man sich in die Konfiguration eingearbeitet hat.

Was sich mir aber bislang komplett entzieht ist die Möglichkeit, Programme "upzudaten". Auf Windows erstelle ich mit NSIS einen Installer, der die entsprechenden Dateien im Programmverzeichnis überschreibt und Webstart ist ohnehin extrem komfortabel. Wie verhält es sich aber auf mac os? Wie erstelle ich eine Art Installer, der Dateien in einem installierten App Bundle ersetzt? Meine App Bundles werden nicht über den App Store ausgeliefert und sind nicht signiert. Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir einen Tipp geben? Weder in Mac-Foren noch auf Stackoverflow (geschweige denn im Netz) konnte ich die Fragen klären. Geht das mit dem PackageManager und wenn ja, wie?

Viele Grüße und Danke,
   Guybrush


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (6. Mrz 2012)

Ok, falls es jemanden interessiert, hier eine einfache Lösung:
Nachdem die App Bundles lediglich eine Ordnerstruktur sind, kann man dort hinein schreiben wie man mag. Falls die App im Programm-Ordner liegt braucht man allerdings Admin-Rechte. Das App Bundle darf zudem nicht signiert sein.


----------



## Paddelpirat (7. Mrz 2012)

Kann man Web Start nicht auch für Mac ans laufen bekommen?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Mrz 2012)

Ja, kann man und es läuft auch ganz gut. Bei kommerzieller Software, die direkt von einem Hersteller auf CD ausgeliefert wird, wäre das für Kunden aber eine eher merkwürdige Sache. Da sollte man sich an die üblichen Deployment-Prozeduren halten, sprich: Installer auf Windows und App Bundle auf Mac.


----------

